# Udder question (pictures)



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

I rescused this 6 year old doe 3 months ago, I whent to buy a diffrent doe from this lady but saw this poor girl nothing but skin and bones. She is a "American" nubian and wasnt as good as the rest of her herd. She had been bred back to back without a rest and sold to me bred. She is now up to a proper weight and a very sweet girl. My consern is that when I got her they shot something into her udder and both teats where totally flat. She is due in 9 days. She has come into milk but only on one side, and it looks like she might have a detached udder. Her udders are not hot, hard, or have any lumps in them. It dont seem to bother her to much but if she has a detached udder or something else I will retire her and she will become a pet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl....  you are so sweet to rescue her... :hug: 
She may be hard to milk and looks like a baby may have an issue with it as well..... Hopefully... you can milk out colostrum for her babies...you may have to supplement feed her babies... if her milk is bad....If her milk is OK ...you can feed it to her babies.... 

Sounds like she had a bought with mastitis ...you mentioned she was injected in the teat.... so ...that side may be dead...as in no milk and ...the other side has ballooned ..cause by.. lack of milking her out ...so the teat has exploded per say....  

After she kids are born...you will have to watch her... so she doesn't get to tight....if you milk her out a bit... after she kids are born( feed it to the kids) there is a possibility... that a kid may be able to latch on....you will have to wait and see.....she may be able to handle one baby......if her milk is OK...

Poor baby.... :hug:


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

She got the injection into both teats, they said it was to dry her up but didnt say what they injected her with. When she first came here they where so flat I was conserned she wouldnt even beable to come into milk. I planned on bottle feeding the baby/babies soon as I saw how big her teat got. I'm just wondering if her udder is detached or something else is wrong so I know its time to retire her. It just dont look normal to me, I usually dont have doe's that are bred or in milk. I usually take in the ones that have something wrong like one has 3 teats, she is just a pet and has never been bred and never will be. They are just pets and my daughter and sisters kids adore and love on the goats to death.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the udder and teats being flat is normal when a doe is dried up. it looks like she had mastitis before and the one side is now not functioning. The other side you are seeing is the udder filling and the teat has blow out causing it to be that big. 

as Pam said you will probably have to bottle feed the kids as the teat will to big for them to latch on to. Milk her out so you can give the colostrum and then slowly dry her off and put the kids on milk replacer (or some like to use cows milk)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Poor thing! You are so sweet to take her in.

I'd wait and see what she delivers, like Pam said. If the baby(ies) seem to be nursing ok, and she has the energy for them, let them be. I wouldn't breed her after the fact, but thats just me. I also have a doe with an extra teat, and she feeds her kids just fine.

I usually find that with goats, where there's a will, there's a way. If the babies seem to be weak or struggling, I'd pull them. The fact that she bagged up means there is milk, but like Pam said, the teat might be hard for the baby to fit in its mouth.

Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh both teats...I hope she is OK....and.. at least you can get colostrum out for her....for her kids.... If not... do you have another goat breeder friend ...that may have some? Or.... you will have to buy the powder colostrum for goats....if you can get that kind... 

I agree....it is a good idea to retire her ... you are a good goat momma.... :hug:


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

I was told by the vet Mocha should not be bred because she will pass the third teat on to her babies. I will milk out her colostrum and bottle feed the babies, they will stay with her I will just help with feeding. I'm glad nothing to bad is with wrong her she is one of my sweetiest loveing girls even tho she was abused. She use to run from me and now I step out the door and she runs to the gate waiting to be loved on. I'm still trying to get her to calm down in the milking stand for feet trimming, she arches her back, puts her head down, squints her eyes and gets ready for a beating. She now stands there but none to happy about it. She use to try to bite me if I tried to touch her anywhere, I had to becarefull hooking her up to eat her grain. Now that she has learned she isnt going to get abused here she has turned into a total lover.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a doe that both teats are big like that, The kids nursed fine I just had to help the first day. But something I learned with them being that big. If she is in a pasture with brush, or anything some what sharp,Watch out. If shes like mine she will cut herself on everything.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor girl. I'm glad you rescued her too. I agree with everyone else, looks like she had mastitis and one side is not functioning, the other was probably allowed to get too full causing the teat to get large like it is. I had a doe one time with one large teat. She only took one kid so I had to feed the other and was milking out the side with the large teat because her other kid would not suck on that side. Once the kid I was bottling got older she would get ahold of the large teat and suck it dry. I ended up letting the kid milk her for me as she was very difficult to milk.

Her udder does not have very good attatchments, especially in the rear and sides. If it were better attached it wouldn't be as far down and would not flop around when she walks (I am assuming it does as it looks like it would). Her udder was like this the first time she kidded (the attachments, not the teats). Goat udder attachments are genetic so it is likely her dam and or sires dam also had poor attachments.

If you can, it might help her some to put a little lotion or udder balm on her teats/udder. The large one especially looks like the skin is a little dry.

Good luck with her. At least you know she has a much better home now.


----------

